# sessions jackets



## vandal (Jun 1, 2007)

i saw a great deal on a Sessions jacket....does anyone know how they fit??

im 5'10 - 6' and 155 lbs
chest size is roughly 40...(but more like 38-39, considering its a jacket i want a bit of room)

thanks


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you not live near a shop?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

sessions stuff usually fits pretty baggy.


----------



## vandal (Jun 1, 2007)

nzboardlife said:


> Do you not live near a shop?


hehe...no, no i dont
in Canada the shops carry 1/2 the selection US does


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sessions stuff rocks! That is what I rep. I have the Ridge series red/grey jacket from two years ago and the blitzwing pants I believe. The jacket is a 10k jacket, lots of pockets, zip in vest(totally warm jacket!!). The pants I believe area also 10k, have snap in basketball like shorts(warm pants!!!). Out of all the pants and jackets I have ever worn Sessions are my favorite. I am 5'11" 160lb, so I have a L jacket and L pants. The pants are a little loose but they have adjustable waist and I wear a belt also. The jacket isnt tight, I still have room. You should be good on the "having room" with the jacket. Sessions.....Kick ass outerwear!


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

vandal said:


> i saw a great deal on a Sessions jacket....does anyone know how they fit?


Depends on the jacket. They have a loose fit and a baggy fit. Loose fit isn't baggy at all but you'll still have room for layering and movement. Baggy fit is, well baggy. I'm 5'5, 160lbs and I have the TNT jacket in small from last year which is part of the Summit Series and it fits just right. Check out their website. They usually have what kind of fit each jacket is under their descriptions.

Which jacket were you looking at?


----------



## vandal (Jun 1, 2007)

hoboken said:


> Depends on the jacket. They have a loose fit and a baggy fit. Loose fit isn't baggy at all but you'll still have room for layering and movement. Baggy fit is, well baggy. I'm 5'5, 160lbs and I have the TNT jacket in small from last year which is part of the Summit Series and it fits just right. Check out their website. They usually have what kind of fit each jacket is under their descriptions.
> 
> Which jacket were you looking at?


Sessions compression...seems plain but excellent quality


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If TJ still has a line with them, its the only set that will run skinny, Everything else is loose or baggy, you'll be good with anything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

I dont know about him but I know there is a good deal on the sessions cyclone jacket which he may be talking about: Sessions Cyclone Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

I was actually just wondering about my size for the jacket as well as I normally wear medium and they only have small and large. I am 5'9" and 155lbs. Would a large be too big?


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

You should be good with a Large. Sometimes its better to have a jacket be a little bit bigger. If its to big when you get it, send it back. Its a win win situation.


----------

